# Laziness



## Matthatter (Sep 14, 2007)

What is “laziness”? 

It’s usually implies a lack of one’s completing—or at least, trying to—one’s duties.
His duties according to what/whom?​
Often some sign’s regulation conflicts with a goal in one’s mind. 

One activity, if performed well—a situation in which one’s mind most naturally perfects some relationship with the environment—
Both outside the body—on an area that, when affected, does not cause noticeable physical sensations, as well as one’s own mindset—your interpretations of stimuli, the memories that spring out with the opening for the “I” folder. “Nature” includes one’s purely subjective experience, for it alters the action of the physical.​
If one is able to live their life to the best of its existence—in the realm of such effortless integration—every moment possible, that is fine, understandable, and outright obvious. As long as their actions, the proof of their role in creations through an alteration in the physical environment, don’t affect me—​Whether the direct manifestation of their will onto my own nervous system, or the beginning of a pattern that will eventually influence my awareness—​I couldn’t care less (I know, it’s “I could care less”, right? Well, if one could care less that means that they at least care a little. Have I been missing something?) 

Do your thing, enjoy it. ​
Why isn’t the lazy person doing it? What is the reason for laziness? The answer is not simply “Laziness.” What part of completing—or trying to complete— 
(What is “trying” by the way? Does it require a lot of walking around? Mannequin poses of mental fatigue and frustration?)​this task is so difficult for this “person?” Do they know there is a “better” (or “Good” or 
any other positively interpreted word) way to act—that the goal isn’t a good one to have? 

A God or spirit to which merger screams conflict, a metaphysical “DANGER?”

If the mind is damaging its car’s engine by driving it recklessly—ignoring what the car is telling him to do, driving at high speeds with the safety break shaking, than the road’s conditions, the view, the terrain, are all “danger”, at any moment anything can strike.


----------



## The Backward OX (Sep 17, 2007)

"Trying" is lying.


----------



## mammamaia (Sep 17, 2007)

good point, box!... i had a hypnotherapist give me a great object lesson in that once... 

he said, 'try to touch my finger'... when i touched it, he said, 'no, i didn't say _touch_ it, i said _try_ to touch it'... 

when i put my finger close to his, he then said, 'you're not really trying to touch it, are you?'... 

the point being one either _does_ or does _not_ DO something... so, short of something like 'trying' to scale mt. everest, when we say we're 'trying' we're lying to ourselves and others, as you note so wisely...

matt... sorry for the digression... your piece is too chopped up to make good reading or good sense, imo... needs a better structure and more coherent connection of the various parts... 

hugs, m


----------



## The Backward OX (Sep 18, 2007)

mamma, 
Hopefully the OP will forgive me for hijacking his thread but I too have an anecdote – sort of – about “trying.”

It’s all about those who “try” to stop smoking. It's a cop-out, an excuse for not stopping. I "tried" for over thirty years to stop, and of course I failed, didn't I? Then one day everything gelled. I knew what to do, and I did it. I stopped "trying" to stop, and simply stopped. 

Easiest thing I ever did.


----------



## Matthatter (Sep 18, 2007)

> I stopped "trying" to stop, and simply stopped.
> 
> Easiest thing I ever did.



Great point, Ox!

I certainly hadn't smoked for thirty years (more like three), but as soon as I REALLY wanted to stop the act was simple eliminated from my day (and, perhaps more importantly, my mind).


----------

